# Larrys Geburtstag



## Ralle (9 Januar 2008)

Guckst du unten, der Larry Laffer hat Geburtstag! Nun hast du ja in recht kurzer Zeit , eine ganze Menge Beiträge zum Forum beigetragen.  
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und mach weiter so  !


----------



## vierlagig (9 Januar 2008)

und ich habs gerade erst gesehen und gedacht: wünschste mal dem "ex-instandhaltungs-durchblicker" alles gute zum ... :-O ... da steht ne vier davor? ... öhm ... krass gutes alter!


----------



## volker (9 Januar 2008)

na klar.
auch von mir alles gute.






@4lagig
soll vorkommen. und da ist er hier gar nicht so einsam. :-D


----------



## rs-plc-aa (9 Januar 2008)

*Happy Birthday Larry !*

Einen recht herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir Larry.

:sm20: 

Alles gute...


----------



## Kai (9 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## godi (9 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag!









Und lass es dir schmecken! ;-)






godi


----------



## mst (9 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute:sm24:


----------



## OHGN (9 Januar 2008)

Alles Gute auch von mir.:sm20:


----------



## zotos (9 Januar 2008)

Ich wünsche Dir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag.
Schön das Du im Forum so aktiv bist.

Bleib wie Du bist und feier schön!


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Januar 2008)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!*

auch von mir alles gute :sm24:


----------



## HDD (9 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute!

HDD


----------



## gingele (9 Januar 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, 

auch von mir !!!


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 Januar 2008)

hallo,
auch von mir alles gute, wenigstens einer der älter ist als ich.


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
vielen Dank für eure lieben Wünsche. Ich habe mich sehr darüber gefreut.

@alle:
Die Teilnahme im letzten Jahr im Forum hat mir sehr viel Spaß (manchmal auch im wahrsten Sinne) gemacht und es ist ja auch einiges für mich dabei abgefallen. Ich denke also, ich werde euch auch in Zukunft "hin und wieder" mit meinen geistigen Ergüssen belästigen.

@Godi:
"Es mir schmecken lassen" kommt heute Abend mit meiner lieben Frau ... da gehen wir lecker schmackofatzen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

auch von mir nur die besten Wünsche zum Feste.




lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> auch von mir alles gute, wenigstens einer der älter ist als ich.



Och, ich halte euch gerne mal die Tür auf ...


----------



## edison (9 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir hiermit alles Gute und weiter so.


> Die Teilnahme im letzten Jahr im Forum hat mir sehr viel Spaß (manchmal auch im wahrsten Sinne) gemacht und es ist ja auch einiges für mich dabei abgefallen


Schön umschrieben, 100% ACK


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Januar 2008)

Auch meinerseits alles gute zum Burzldag! 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## dtsclipper (9 Januar 2008)

Da kann sich meinereiner doch nur noch in  die Liste einreihen..

Alles Guhde aus de Palz!

dtsclipper


----------



## marlob (9 Januar 2008)

Dann will ich auch noch mal eben zum Festtag gratulieren
:sm20:


----------



## MatMer (9 Januar 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## jabba (9 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche an Larry.





lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> auch von mir alles gute, wenigstens einer der älter ist als ich.


 
Da kommen noch ein paar, aber nicht viele.
E ist ja auch ein paar Monate älter wie ich  .


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Januar 2008)

Hallo Larry.

Herzlichen Glückwünsche aus Salzburg zu Deinem Geburtstag und Alles Gute.


----------



## MSB (9 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute! :sm24:


----------



## dalbi (10 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute, Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen, mit vielen bunten Kerzen drauf.

Ach mist nun war ich zu spät.

MfG
Daniel


----------



## andre (10 Januar 2008)

Ich wünsch Dir auch alles Gute!
In erster Linie natürlich Gesundheit, Glück und viel Geld!
:sm24: 

Gruß Andre


----------



## kolbendosierer (10 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

auch von mir die besten wünsche!!!!



Robert


----------



## IBN-Service (11 Januar 2008)

Hallo Ralf,

auch die allerallerbesten Wünsche aus dem Siegerland !!

Jürgen.


----------

